# Which 17" LCD - Benq FP71G,SAMSUNG 710N etc..



## imjimmy (Jun 6, 2005)

HI,

I am looking for a 17" LCD monitor.

I have looked at the foll LCD's.. 17" Samsung 710 N, SAMSUNG 713N and BENQ FP71G.. 


THe issue with Samsung 710N and BENQ FP71G is that there is no DVI. 

Can anyone comment on these or recommend some other 17" LCD within a roughly similar price range..  A price qoute would be appreciated..

Thanks,


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 6, 2005)

Samsung is betta den Benq i m sure sum of den wont agree wid me but i feel Samsung is betta any day.der r 2 models from samsung 17'' one is quite expensive wid loads of features.other one will cost u sum where around 17-18k wid decent feature.u can eva look for a philips and will cost u some where around 17-18k to.Benq no doubt is a gud company and has a gud LCD moni but wen campared 2 samsung no no no.Dun go for LG,ACER.choose between Sam and Phi.


----------



## mail2and (Jun 7, 2005)

i have Samsung 710n  And believe me its super.... a very good monitor indeed... i dont think dvi/vga makes so much of a difference... i have seen the benq LCD with  dvi and frankly it isn't as good as Samsung.... Samsung just rules when it comes to picture quality


and yeah... 0 dead pixels on my 710n


----------



## imjimmy (Jun 9, 2005)

> have Samsung 710n  And believe me its super.... a very good monitor indeed... i dont think dvi/vga makes so much of a difference... i have seen the benq LCD with dvi and frankly it isn't as good as Samsung.... Samsung just rules when it comes to picture quality




Can you please let me know where i can get a Samsung 710N ( not 710v) 17" LCD from?  What is the price in INR?? 

Thanks,


----------



## mail2and (Jun 10, 2005)

you can get it from 

BEST IT International..... mail at hemant@bestitworld.com

or get their contact number from www.bestitworld.com

I got it for 19.5k about a month back... better check with  Hemant.... tell him Anand told abt the LCD... he mite give u a better price....


----------



## devilhead_satish (Jun 10, 2005)

Viewsonic VA712. One of the cheaper LCD's around.
Techtree.com's review said


> Excellent color reproduction, Good brightness and contrast, Low response time, Well Priced


----------



## imjimmy (Jun 10, 2005)

> Viewsonic VA712. One of the cheaper LCD's around.
> Techtree.com's review said
> Quote:
> Excellent color reproduction, Good brightness and contrast, Low response time, Well Priced



yes the 712 has excellent features and 8 ms response time. But caution must be in order coz when the response time decreases the LCD becomes better for gaming but the viewing Angle decreases and the quality for static graphics also decreases.

I am NOT a heavy gamer. So i would prefer to stay with a response time of 12ms..
710 N is a very known and durable model. But i guess at 19.5 K it's a little too steep.





> you can get it from BEST IT International..... mail at hemant@bestitworld.com
> 
> or get their contact number from www.bestitworld.com
> 
> I got it for 19.5k about a month back... better check with Hemant.... tell him Anand told abt the LCD... he mite give u a better price....



I called these people up..Turns out they don't keep LCD monitors at all..


The BENQ FP783 is now available at 18K ( earlier it was 22K)..it's a very good LCD - 12ms repsonse time and DVI input. Very stylish..


----------



## mail2and (Jun 10, 2005)

best IT doesnt stock LCds?!?!!!

i have bought mine from them....


contact Mr. Hemant... hez the sales guy there

Cell No: 9821645197

yeah 710n is a bit expensive... but its worth it....  i don't have a single dead pixel on my LCD... i have seen the benQ thing...it is very good.. but it is not as good as Samsung.....

Samsung LCDs are at another level when it comes to picture quality... Viewsonic Va712 has poor contrast ratio and 8 ms just doesn't matter here.....


----------

